# Looking at a case 9150 4wd



## Bob M (Feb 11, 2012)

Local dealer called me and said he was trading a locally owned case 9150 with a 14 foot leon blade. We don't have any experience with these. Would plan on using it in our bunker silos to push up silage and pack. Also some tillage. Not sure we can justify buying this for the limited use it will have, but wanted to research in case we may buy. Does anyone have any thoughts good or bad about these tractors?


----------

